# Suggest Gun Cleaning Kit



## bestgun (Sep 17, 2019)

Suggest me a low budget Universal Gun Cleaning kit and also suggest Me the Best Gun oil:tango_face_smile:


----------



## rswink (Mar 23, 2019)

Depends, do you care about the weapon or the cleaning kit more?

If all you want is cheap then the cheapest universal kit will have all the common sizes and cheap oil also.

If the weapons more important then you start looking at coated rods and then fiber rods. You also start looking at 1 piece rods to get rid of the metal connectors.

You also start looking at brass and nylon brushes, decent jags, and stop playing with patch holders and stuff made out of plastics.

Now, patches can be a whole other subject, from cheap and course patches to soft and absorbent patches. Or you could cut your own from either larger patches or cheap fabric or even discarded clothing. 

As for oils, cheap CLP's are out there, use them if cost is the primary factor. Otherwise you start experimenting with used motor oils and such.

Now, if this is for stashing then you want to disregard all but the cheapest kit you can get and stash 1 everywhere.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I use kleen-bore products. Two sets of the steel take down rods,so I can have a jag on one and a brush on the other. Brass jags and brushes for all calibers, adapter for shotgun/MLer . Bore guides for each caliber.

https://www.opticsplanet.com/kleenbore-gun-cleaning.html

Shooters choice for bore solvent, works good on copper fouling. Military LSA and Rem-oil. Barricade and grease for rust protection.

Make your own patches, or MLers supply shop like oxyoke or track of the wolf. Cut down the patches for small bores

rmcoxyoke.com

https://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Category.aspx/558


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have the Otis Kit-N-Kaboodle, now called The Otis Tactical cleaning system. very compact, does pretty much everything. I like the fact it has a flexible cleaning shaft so you can clean from the breach to muzzle, not get all that crude in the action. About $40.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have Outers kit and oil..bore cleaner etc. All kinds of little things I dont know what is it. Since I dont shoot much I dont use it much. Since I use Outers gun oil..it must mean its the best or I wouldnt have it. Sorta reminds me of some stories told by a couple of old Viet Nam MP vet pals. One say they cleaned their 1911s by running them through the dishwasher on the pot scrubber cycle and hitting them with a bit of oil afterwards. He said they had a surprise inspection one day and they demanded to see everybodys gun. They ran and got them out of the dishwasher right quick..which the inpsector guy demanded to know why they were hot to the touch. Which led to them getting orders not to do that anymore. lol. The other guy of the same ilk would only used 3 in One oil on his guns...to cover both bases on the topic lol.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bestgun said:


> Suggest me a low budget Universal Gun Cleaning kit and also suggest Me the Best Gun oil:tango_face_smile:


First post baloney. Really you couldn't or you already did google a basic gun cleaning kit and gun oil ?

Here... how bout this Go to Kmart , Walmart, Mejier , Dunhams, Bass Pro, Cabelas or Nancys Knitting supplies probably even has one and get a hoppes #9 cleaning kit used by shooters and hunters for decades and decades... geesh!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> First post baloney. Really you couldn't or you already did google a basic gun cleaning kit and gun oil ?
> 
> Here... how bout this Go to Kmart , Walmart, Mejier , Dunhams, Bass Pro, Cabelas or Nancys Knitting supplies probably even has one and get a hoppes #9 cleaning kit used by shooters and hunters for decades and decades... geesh!


Hoppes #9 is great for shotguns but not the best for copper fouling, remember the smell well. I've used Outers oil too.

Also should have a good set of screwdrivers/allen wrenches/torx drivers. Brass drifts for sights and pins. Bore light.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Hoppes #9 is great for shotguns but not the best for copper fouling, remember the smell well. I've used Outers oil too.
> 
> Also should have a good set of screwdrivers/allen wrenches/torx drivers. Brass drifts for sights and pins. Bore light.


Works fine on all my firearms nothing fancy needed. Been using it since 1970



> Hoppe's No. 9 remains the most *widely used remover of powder, lead, metal fouling and rust.*
> 
> A worldwide favorite since 1903
> Ultra-effective, safe and easy to use
> ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I really like shooters choice for copper removal. Took a pre-64 70 with a "shot out" barrel. One week of soaking and scrubing and it was < 1.0" MOA again. Blue gunk on the patches was bad first few days.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I really like shooters choice for copper removal. Took a pre-64 70 with a "shot out" barrel. One week of soaking and scrubing and it was < 1.0" MOA again. Blue gunk on the patches was bad first few days.


Thanks for the scoop on that. Used to be the rumors were thirty thirty barrels were hard to shoot out..but old .32 Specials were notorious for the bad habit. Any old .32 Special was nearly guaranteed to be a smooth bore. I will try to run that theory by Snopes. lol. In the meantime found this. Looks like they move a bit faster is the issue. 
https://www.shootersforum.com/leverguns-their-cartridges-general/57276-32-special-vs-30-30-a.html


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is the lube that I would recommend, Break Free. And a 16 oz pump will cost you $20 plus S&H at Brownell's. That is enough to last you for many many moons.








Or get something smaller, it comes in a lot of sizes, and some of it is in spray cans. I started using this in 1982 or there-a-bouts, and it is what the Army used for a long time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Here... how bout this Go to Kmart , Walmart, Mejier , Dunhams, Bass Pro, Cabelas or Nancys Knitting supplies probably even has one and get a hoppes #9 cleaning kit used by shooters and hunters for decades and decades... geesh!


I pretty much agree with this for a starter. I have added to my cleaning supplies from experience and from recommendations along the way. I still use CLP for lubricant on my AR's.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

i use Remoil in an aerosol can, with the "bore snake" ropes, I have three ropes, they were lumped into that 6 gun deal I scored last year.
I like the remoil, according to my local smith, hold the gun "locked into open" over a trashcan, flood the hell outta it. Then drag the barrel a few times with the rope, and wipe off the exxess?
Is that ok? I am NOT an expert. I have not been in the military.
Deebo


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And my guns don't get shot enough. I haven't even fired the 308 scoped beast I got, nor have we fired the AR more than 30 times?
Jeez.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> And my guns don't get shot enough. I haven't even fired the 308 scoped beast I got, nor have we fired the AR more than 30 times?
> Jeez.


Make yourself a "contract" to go out once a month or whatever, and shoot.  I rarely send more than 100 rounds downrange per outing but I try and do this regularly to keep myself acquainted with various firearms as well as to keep my skill level where I want it.

Make small " contract goals with yourself". One that I made recently is to use various stances while training with rifles...Currently, I shoot way too much from the bench with my rifles so I made a "contract with myself" for the rest of this year to incorporate more Standing, Kneeling and Prone Shooting.

Anyway, just an idea. Just know...More shooting means more cleaning! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> This is the lube that I would recommend, Break Free. And a 16 oz pump will cost you $20 plus S&H at Brownell's. That is enough to last you for many many moons.
> View attachment 100203
> 
> 
> ...


I know a couple gunsmiths that swear by breakfree.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Deebo said:


> And my guns don't get shot enough. I haven't even fired the 308 scoped beast I got, nor have we fired the AR more than 30 times?
> Jeez.


Shooting is not cheap, but gotta get out and make sure you have a good zero. My last two AR builds have been designed around shooting steel cased ruskie ammo. Don't let anyone shit you, you can shoot steel case with little to no problem. Avoid Tula though. Clean, clean, clean after shooting...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> I know a couple gunsmiths that swear by breakfree.


Yep good stuff. You can buy better but for a cost.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have to go with CLP also. It has been in use a long time and works. No need for that fancy stuff. Clean,Lube , protect and it does . 
For you kit soft rods protect the bore you done have to spent a lot to get good ones.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Deebo said:


> i use Remoil in an aerosol can, with the "bore snake" ropes, I have three ropes, they were lumped into that 6 gun deal I scored last year.
> I like the remoil, according to my local smith, hold the gun "locked into open" over a trashcan, flood the hell outta it. Then drag the barrel a few times with the rope, and wipe off the exxess?
> Is that ok? I am NOT an expert. I have not been in the military.
> Deebo


So is my cleaning adequate?
I need a bore light..The wife buaght me one, that hooks to a cell phone, but of course my POS phone would not work..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Slip. I will try..


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> I know a couple gunsmiths that swear by breakfree.


My last NG unit had gallon jugs of it, and it is what the Army used for what, 25 or 30 years?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Yep good stuff. You can buy better but for a cost.





Smitty901 said:


> Have to go with CLP also. It has been in use a long time and works. No need for that fancy stuff. Clean,Lube , protect and it does .
> For you kit soft rods protect the bore you done have to spent a lot to get good ones.


I concur, Break Free is a pretty good general purpose cleaner/lube.


----------

